
Apple products are banned in Bill Gates' house - tswicegood
http://www.geek.com/articles/apple/apple-products-are-banned-in-bill-gates-house-20101024/
======
benologist
Wasn't this news like a year ago?

Edit, yes: [http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/03/02/no-ipods-allowed-in-
bil...](http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/03/02/no-ipods-allowed-in-bill-gates-
house/)

